# Kirk Hinrich: Male Supermodel



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

oh how i just _love_ the internet. :biggrin:

kirk's very zoolander moment. in the debut issue of "Trader Monthly" magazine Oct/Nov 2004. photos by Nathan Beckner. article titled "Bulls Market".

_When you run the floor for the Chicago Bulls, the town is yours for the taking_














the name is hinrich, kirk hinrich












ooh look at the big.......strong man!! 






this thread is dedicated to the other zoolander aficiandos on the site: DMD and SST!












kirk, we love ya guy. and how we love to kid! 

:biggrin:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

ya make me sick!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

HAWK23 said:


> ya make me sick!




i hope i don't make you sick! 

i think he looks pretty good. the photo with the blond is priceless.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

UCR Scale score: 100! Oh my god. The fact that he's wearing lipstick aside, that is one of the most awkward looking things ever. I wonder if Kirk even owns a suit. Also, it would be funny if that ball bag wasn't even a part of the shoot, but Kirk actually carries it around normally.

Maybe that's the same girl from the bar, because she has "I'm really a virgin" written all over.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> i hope i don't make you sick!
> 
> i think he looks pretty good. *the photo with the blond is priceless.*


KIRK IS NOT GOOD LOOKING ENOUGH TO GET HER!

I don't know what she's looking at in that picture, sure can't be Kirk!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

PC Load Letter said:


> UCR Scale score: 100! Oh my god. The fact that he's wearing lipstick aside, that is one of the most awkward looking things ever. I wonder if Kirk even owns a suit. Also, it would be funny if that ball bag wasn't even a part of the shoot, but Kirk actually carries it around normally.
> 
> Maybe that's the same girl from the bar, because she has "I'm really a virgin" written all over.


LOL!!

he isn't wearing _lipstick_. it's called "male grooming". it's called "product". 

very metrosexual. you should know this!! :smilewink


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Kirk Hinrich


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

There was a moment last night, when she was sandwiched between the two Finnish dwarves and the Maori tribesmen, where I thought, "Wow, I could really spend the rest of my life with this woman". 

-- Kirk "Derek Z" Hinrich




BTW: Earth to Kirk: That's an _indoor_ ball..._duh_!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

OK, 

I smell Mr. T. There is definitely some photoshoppe work going down here. It looks like the three pictures [kirk, hottie, city] have different pixilation.

Actually not that bad work. . . I wonder if I could hire whoever put this together to super-impose hottie on all my pictures from college.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Where is his hoody and crooked hat?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

such sweet thunder said:


> OK,
> 
> I smell Mr. T. There is definitely some photoshoppe work going down here. It looks like the three pictures [kirk, hottie, city] have different pixilation.
> 
> Actually not that bad work. . . I wonder if I could hire whoever put this together to super-impose hottie on all my pictures from college.



lol. 


http://www.nathanbeckner.com/

click portfolio - new work

oh, and sound on for a real treat! 


:smilewink


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

"Richard Gere's a real hero of mine. Sting. Sting would be another person who's a hero. The music he's created over the years, I don't really listen to it, but the fact that he's making it, I respect that."


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> oh how i just _love_ the internet. :biggrin:
> 
> kirk's very zoolander moment. in the debut issue of "Trader Monthly" magazine Oct/Nov 2004. photos by Nathan Beckner. article titled "Bulls Market".
> 
> _When you run the floor for the Chicago Bulls, the town is yours for the taking_


Get your feet off the dashborad miz


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

"That Kirk Hinrich is so hot right now."


----------



## HuejMinitZ (Dec 28, 2004)

You should've dunked that [edit] ball on that breakaway with 2 and a half left in the fourth!!!


----------

